# Not Good



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)




----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

You can't build a 50 on a AR lower with a single pin.. the guys a moron and lucky he didn't kill himself.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

I've seen that video. People take the power of a 50cal for granted. Kinda reminds me of this fella:


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

lack of common sense? or just ignorance?...btw i know nothing about high powered fire arms...just asking.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

What in the wide world of sports was going on there?  An aluminum receiver, screw on breech cap against two small dogs, and a .50 BMG round of unknown origin. What could go wrong.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

Not into guns watched this and all I can say is you never know with any thing.


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm on the build list for that exact gun, kinda thinkin I'll pass and forfeit the deposit.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I know a good bit about 50 BMG and a little on guns in general. This failure was due to poor design.
It may have been helped by questionable ammo but other designs would have held it. Par for the course, most of the You Tube gun experts are whistle dicks. Copying their experiments can cost you a eye or finger. The design of that rifle is a little more technical than a pipe bomb. 
The Military has Proof Rounds that are overloaded on purpose and a gun has to fire them without damage to be passed “Proof”. I don’t think I would fire one in one of those rigs. We did fire some in a Barret with no problem. They have these rounds for 7.62 NATO also. I know guys that liberated a bunch and didn’t realize what they were. Would have made a great advertisement for Rem 788s. The guy fired a couple hundred through his 788 before he was clued in on what he was shooting. The rifle was no worse fore wear and no signs other than flattened primers. By same token wouldn’t want to fire those in cast receiver break barrel like H&R.


----------

